# another WOO HOO!



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Imi's just laid another egg...right beside the existing (developing) egg that they laid a few days ago. Awesome!!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome, how is the first one developing?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

JoshK said:


> Awesome, how is the first one developing?


It's looking good so far...seeing a line down the middle where the embryo will soon take form.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Pics!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Got a chance to actually look more closely at the eggs. The latest one looks to be developing nicely...when I looked in and found it yesterday, it was pretty fresh and the 2 poles were very easy to distinguish (top half was much darker than the lower). Right now it has 4 lines through the sphere so I'm assuming it is in the 4 cell division stage now. 
The egg that was laid on Wednesday, now has an embryo on it, that wasn't noticeable at all yesterday.
I'm quite surprised that the eggs have even been viable and fertilized considering this is the pairs first. The female was pulled from another breeder's group and may have laid eggs before so that may have something to do with it. I'm also very diligent in making sure they are fed with supplements (Repashy ICB) every day.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Pics!


No camera on hand man, I would LOVE to get some pics!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Arrynia said:


> I'm also very diligent in making sure they are fed with supplements (Repashy ICB) every day.


Careful with the fat soluble vitamins. I love ICB but I feed 3 - 4 days a week and if they get a fourth feeding it's either undusted or dusted with a powder lacking A, D and E.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Aurotaenia said:


> Careful with the fat soluble vitamins. I love ICB but I feed 3 - 4 days a week and if they get a fourth feeding it's either undusted or dusted with a powder lacking A, D and E.


I guess I should have elaborated more. What I meant was, every day that I feed I dust. I feed 2 days then skip a day.

The second egg didn't make it. I found it molded over this morning when I checked on them while misting and feeding. The first egg is coming along nicely and should hatch toward the end of this week.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Arrynia said:


> I guess I should have elaborated more. What I meant was, every day that I feed I dust. I feed 2 days then skip a day.
> 
> The second egg didn't make it. I found it molded over this morning when I checked on them while misting and feeding. The first egg is coming along nicely and should hatch toward the end of this week.


Sorry bout the second egg, still waiting for pics on the first!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

smilexelectric said:


> Sorry bout the second egg, still waiting for pics on the first!


It'll probably hatch before I can get any pics. I don't have a camera ATM and my sister was supposed to have brought me one in this past weekend but something came up and she couldn't make it in. It'll be a couple weeks before I get it.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

They laid what looks like 1 more egg today.


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

Woot woot good for you that is always exciting.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks! They seem to be laying a single egg every 3 days.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

They'll get it all straightened out soon enough, they're still young.


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

My imi's laid there first yesterday....I don't see anything different with the egg so I assume the first is no dice....I posted a pic of my egg in a post yesterday called imitator breeding if you want to check it out. But congrats...lol I am still waiting it appears for more results


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

bstorm83 said:


> My imi's laid there first yesterday....I don't see anything different with the egg so I assume the first is no dice....I posted a pic of my egg in a post yesterday called imitator breeding if you want to check it out. But congrats...lol I am still waiting it appears for more results


I saw that. Congrats! Once they start, they keep at it so if that one isn't good, more will come.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

My female gets laying jelly mass. 4th time. I think she has a problem.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

smilexelectric said:


> My female gets laying jelly mass. 4th time. I think she has a problem.


How old is she? 

Imitators may begin to lay early, but it will take some time before they will get settled in. Look at Arrynia's, they are breeding but they breed really frequently laying only one egg at a time rather than every 10 -14 days and laying 2-3 eggs at a go. Eventually they all get straightened out.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Just found their 5th single egg laid in a different spot this time. The 2nd and 3rd eggs went bad and the 4th egg is developing nicely in my plastic tub. Hopefully this 5th egg will be good as well.


----------



## wuffielover (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm envious! My imitator trio have laid a bunch of eggs over the past couple of months but all of them have gone moldy  I really hope they get the hang of it soon!


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have only found that 1 about 5 days ago now....haven't found anymore...but my tank is heavily planted and ahrd to see if there are some hidden


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine are laying single eggs every 3-4 days which is out of the norm for imitators. I'm anxious to see if they slow down and put out larger clutches at less frequency.


----------

